# powdered goats milk for a toddler?



## HappyLamb (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is my story: DS is 10 months old and is not nursing-







-- long story. Anyway, I know that at about 11 months to a year, whole milk can be introduced. He currently takes formula, and I would like to stop supporting the formula companies ASAP. What would be a good replacement?
First off, raw milk is illegal in Illinois, and I am not aware of any source for it. It is not feasible for me to drive to Wisconsin or Indiana to get milk, so that's out.
One option is goat's milk. It is not sold in my neighborhood, but I can get the powdered goat's milk pretty easily. Would that be a good option for DS? It is not low-fat- it is actually a bit fattier than whole milk- so that wouldn't be an issue. Has anyone ever fed their kids powdered goats milk? Would this be a good option? I am aware of various issues associated with cow's milk and it's my understanding that goat's milk avoids a lot of these problems. What does everyone think?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Goat's milk is just as appropriate for human toddlers as cow's milk.

I know there is one brand of "toddler formula" that isn't part of the "formula company marketing problems"- the Baby's Own Organic formulas (milk based or soy based.) They're officially labeled for toddlers, not infants, but they meet all the nutritional requirements for infant formulas- the labeling has to do with two things: 1) not "competing" with breastmilk. 2) not paying for the extra certification the USA requires to legally be called "infant formula." If you really want to stop supporting formula companies, that might be an option for you to use right now. I know that if I needed to use formula, I would buy from them to avoid supporting the formula companies.


----------



## HappyLamb (Jan 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Goat's milk is just as appropriate for human toddlers as cow's milk. .

Do you mean just as inappropriate?







No, seriously, I was under the impression from that goat's milk was much better than cow's milk.

I should clarify: the cost. Even organic cow's milk or goat's milk is significantly cheaper than buying formula. I will look into the organic formula for the time being, until we're ready to start. I think i saw it a people's market. It has a hechser, right Ruth?


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

There are some sources for raw milk in Illinois, mostly through cow shares. Check out www.realmilk.org for a listing. There is a delivery in Wauconda that includes raw goat's milk, too.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

organic cow milk. I have a girlfriend who introduced cow milk at 10 months. You could try it. I'd prefer milk in a container, over dried. Also, have you introduced yogurt?


----------



## HappyLamb (Jan 25, 2005)

tessamami-yes, my son has yogurt a few times a week without any problems. Can you tell my you would prefer cow's miil over goat's if I can't get "regular" goat's milk and would be using powdered? I am interested to hear.

tboroson- thank you for that link.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I just think liquid is easier - mixing up goat milk powder (I've done it) is a bit tricky, if you don't want lumps. It can be done, but I just like to open and pour. Also, some goat milk is better than others, sometimes it has a "gamy" taste, not a problem if you make hot chocolate, or chocolate milk with it. . . .


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

not sure about the goat vs cow thing but I am familiar with powdered milk. We drank it my whole childhood. The key to making "good" powdered milk is to make it the day before you plan on using it and to strain it through a fine sieve. This is the way my mom did it. However, when grandma was visiting she would just mix up individual glasses with water straight from the tap. Lumpy, warm powdered milk! It was horrible! Unfortunatly we were raised to be very polite to our grandparents and therefore could never tell her. We were expected to suck it up and drink the whole thing!

Czen


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

hmm...this is a very very old thread -- I found it when I did a search for "goat milk". I just wanted to comment that the process of evaporating and drying milk basically destroys all food value -- powdered milk should be avoided, especially for children.

Subbing store milk for breastmilk is a baaad idea -- babies need breastmilk, if they can't get that(and there is more and more milksharing going on these days) then there is a raw milk whole foods recipe that one can use. All other "options" are very unhealthy and can lead to allergies and diseases and even death for some babies.

www.realmilk.com


----------

